# How is the Calgary music scene?



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thinking about moving out there this fall and I'm just wondering how the music scene is? I like to listen to and play blues, rock, and funk. Are there any cool venues I should check out?. Thanks!


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Gee, looks like Calgary is a dead spot for music...







































Just kidding, there's a great scene there for most types of music. I know several full time musicians that call it home. Plenty of gigs close to the city too. I wish I could give you specifics but my band plays further north and we don't get there very often. However I did play Ranchmans in Calgary several times -country music.

..


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

There's good music for whatever you like to play. Check out the neckers, cripple creek fairies, the dudes, chixdiggit, etc...

Another good source is the local music rag Ffwd. Thats always good. Pretty good scene.


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

CCF are bloody awesome! fun band to watch... saw them @ the Original Side Track years ago, good to hear they are still going.


----------



## theword (Jul 28, 2009)

Inner City Elegance is one act that's a must see if you can catch them while in town! I also suggest checking out Jenny... they both put off a great high energy show..

i think you can find them on google.


----------

